# what is offensive to you.



## Alain De Vos (Mar 17, 2021)

I have nothing offensive to say. But what you find offensive, and why ?
Allow to go give an example, a nipple.
It could be something different.
You can find history offensive. Why not ?
Feel free.
As a civil engineer, or exact scientist, what is offensive is intriguing to me as question.
I can not use a mathematical formula.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Allow to go give an example, a nipple.


... of a certain french/femail.  When I see it, I go crazy!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2021)

Offense cannot be given, offense is always taken. If you don't _take_ offense, is that "thing/text/picture/whatever" offensive? Offense is always subjective.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> a nipple


How can one be offended by the human body? 

Nothing can offend me because i am smart enough to not take it personally.


----------



## jardows (Mar 17, 2021)

People who make ignorant statements about FreeBSD on the FreeBSD forums and then act all offended when their trolling is called out.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Offense cannot be given, offense is always taken. If you don't _take_ offense, is that "thing/text/picture/whatever" offensive? Offense is always subjective.


And remember, there is no right not to be offended.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 17, 2021)

Crivens said:


> And remember, there is no right not to be offended.


Indeed. I get the feeling that it is more and more becoming an obligation to be offended, or at least pretend so, to not become a "disreputable person".


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 17, 2021)

Threads like these offend me  which is why I ignore them.

Wait a second... 



(sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## msplsh (Mar 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> As a civil engineer, or exact scientist, what is offensive is intriguing to me as question.
> I can not use a mathematical formula.


This post is offensive to me because pretending that since you are a robotic being that must use math and science at all times and not a human with feelings and therefore cannot conceive of the thoughts and considerations of others is exactly the sort of attitude that creates offense on purpose in order to "force" others to be "rational."


----------



## CuatroTorres (Mar 17, 2021)

Stay human in the right world, please.




__





						Popper's three worlds - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> As a civil engineer, or exact scientist, what is offensive is intriguing to me as question.
> I can not use a mathematical formula.


I'm a Behaviorist and see everything as behavior related in terms of Appropriate, Inappropriate, Attention Seeking, etc. I'm also highly skilled in Behavior Modification and Behavior Managment in dealing with Behaviors using Negative Reinforcement or Positive Reinforcement. Verbal techniques being my specialty.

Disrespect is the thing I will most likely take offense to personally. I may take offense at someone disrespecting someone weaker than themselves and let them see how it feels to be picked on.

That comes in varying degrees depending on the situation and a response not always necessary. It may be a small thing, fleeting and leave with the slightest breeze. I may forget or overlook it and take it in stride.

If it's trolling that doesn't offend me, it's game time. In the end it will be me that says something they won't think is funny.

I may be deeply offended and the look on my face never change, but you have some bad karma building up and may come back to haunt you.

And it's bad juju if I become offended enough to open a folder on you, which doesn't happen often but are never deleted whether I lose interest over time or bide my time till the time is right.

Before I quit drinking, 25 years ago next month, I might would not have the impulse control I do now and it could turn into a physical altercation just like that.

There is still a line. I can only be pushed so far and will only take so much before I'm mad. Then all bets are off and I need time to think things over in a rational manner.


----------



## Jose (Mar 17, 2021)

Bloom County by Berkeley Breathed for November 14, 1982 | GoComics.com
					

View the comic strip for Bloom County by cartoonist Berkeley Breathed created November 14, 1982 available on GoComics.com




					www.gocomics.com


----------



## Samuel Venable (Mar 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Offense cannot be given, offense is always taken. If you don't _take_ offense, is that "thing/text/picture/whatever" offensive? Offense is always subjective.


I don't believe in this stuff, but Buddha still has some good teachings regardless. Not saying i agree with all of it. I find a lot of stuff like rubbing his statue's bald head or tummy giving you good luck to be a little weird. But this one in specific. There was one you brought to mind with your statement: https://keithrosen.com/2018/06/the-buddha-the-angry-man-and-the-gift/

Basically, anger/offense is like a gift, it's not yours if you don't take it. lel


----------



## msplsh (Mar 17, 2021)

Samuel Venable said:


> Basically, anger/offense is like a gift, it's not yours if you don't take it



If you believe in manners, then gifting bad gifts is bad manners.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 17, 2021)

msplsh said:


> This post is offensive to me


I'm offended that you're offended.


----------



## a6h (Mar 17, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Stay human in the right world, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer pepper, popper is overrated; offended?


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 17, 2021)

Maybe he meant Poppers w/o the apstrophe'?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 17, 2021)

msplsh said:


> If you believe in manners, then gifting bad gifts is bad manners.


That's why Santa keeps a list of Naughty and Nice People. As a Consequences of their own actions.

A Green Giant sized stocking full of coal would be a nice gift to someone who had been good all year and just what they wanted and needed to keep from freezing to death in Siberia.

To some budding Dennis the Menace to Society who had been bad all year and thought he deserved a new Bicycle, stole one but wanted another one for Christmas, a stocking full of coal dropped from Santa's Slay at 5000 ft in the path of his Ill-gotten chain would be a bad thing, but might be just what he deserved.


The flow in Behavioral terms is Stimulus - Response - Consequence:

Stimulus - You poke me in the eye with your right index finger for no reason.

Response - Ouch! That hurt my eye when you did that.

Consequence - I grab your right hand and break all your fingers. 

As a result the likelihood of you doing it again is greatly reduced. Ideally, and goal of my Response, that the behavior is extinguished and never repeated. That takes the ability to associate your own inappropriate behavior with the consequences delivered. You have learned.

Stimulus - You take your left hand and try poking me in the other eye.

Response -- Oh no you don't... I block it like Moe does Curly on the 3 Stooges.

Consequence - I break all the fingers on your left hand, too.

If you could not associate your own inappropriate behavior with your broken fingers, you are a slow learner but will not be doing it again with broken fingers. If you try it again once they're healed you will eventually learn or your fingers will never be the same.

That separates those who can learn from the experience with minimal discomfort and go on with life without repeating the behavior from those who cannot learn but are frustrated sufficiently by the painful experience and don't try it again.

That is the Basis of my Behavior Modification Programming of Demonica to address unwanted sexual advances from users though an unpleasant, unexpected response to the stimulus and has a 100% success rate.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 17, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I block it like Moe does Curly on the 3 Stooges.


nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 17, 2021)

Calling Dr. Howard! Dr. Fine! Dr. Howard!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello....Hello...Helloooooo!
Hello!


----------

